# (Risolto)   grub error 17

## saverik1967

Allora, 

mi sa che sto fondendo..

il mio notebook ha un solo disco sta da 500Gb diviso in 3 parti 

in sda1 win7  ntfs

in sda2 come deposito ntfs

in sda3 ext3 gentoo

questo e-il mio grub.conf 

[color=darkred] # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Amd64 (2.6.39-r3)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/gentoo2639r3 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Amd64.Rescue (2.6.39-r3)

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/gentoo2639r3 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

title Windows_7_64bit

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

# vim:ft=conf:[/color]

questo il mio fstab

 # <fs>			<mountpoint>	<type>		<opts>		<dump/pass>

/dev/sda3		/boot		ext3		defaults,noatime	1 2

/dev/sda3		/		ext3		noatime	        	0 1

Â##/dev/sda2		none		swap		sw		        0 0

proc			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

e adesso al riavvio mi da il error 17 

come lo risolvo sto casin0

ho fatto talmente tante prove che non ricordo piu neanche cosa ho fatto

suggerimenti ben accetti!!!![/quote]

----------

## ago

inizia a commentare sda3 montata su /boot in fstab perché non ce l'hai =)

Poi cmq per logica non puoi montare Una partizione su 2 mountpoint diversi allo stesso istante.

----------

## saverik1967

TUTTO RISOLTO!!!!

Mancava  il file menu.lst nella cartella /boot/grub/

ho risolto aprendo il menu .lst con nano e una volta modificato lo ha lincato automaticamente.

Grazie di tutto

----------

